# A complete Darwin Distro?



## willmac (Jul 11, 2003)

Does anyone know of any efforts to create a complete Darwin distro - something similar to the distros you get for Linux? All I can find is the base system on its own.

Ta for the info

will


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 11, 2003)

Um...you're just talking the straight up Unix part (just Darwin), right?  'Cause if you mean with Aqua (Mac OS X)...you won't find it.

But if you mean just the Darwin installation... check out http://opendarwin.org


----------



## willmac (Jul 11, 2003)

I am aware of OpenDarwin but that is not quite what I was meaning. What I would be interested in is a distribution of Darwin that has applications, Window managers, etc all ready to install. Rather like Yellowdog Linux or FreeBSD etc.

will


----------



## cfleck (Jul 11, 2003)

i dont know if this would work, but could you install opendarwin and then also install fink?  if so you could get all that other jibberjabber pretty easily.


----------



## willmac (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought about that too but I can find little documentation on how to get Darwin going. When you install it you end up in the root account. I tried to create a user account and failed. Plus how do you start the modem? However I cannot comment on the level of documentation provided by fink for Darwin because I haven't looked yet. I use Fink in OS X and think it is amazing.

I wouldn't be surprised if these documentation problems were slowing the adoption of Darwin.

Any comments?

will


----------



## wiz (Jul 11, 2003)

yea same here.. has anyone found out yet?


----------

